# Canadian returning after a 3-year absence. What to tell customs in the airport?



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi there,

I'm a Canadian citizen planning to go back to Canada for a short visit after working abroad for almost three years. What should I write on the customs form that they give us on the plane? Any tips on what to say/not to say to the customs officer in the airport? Thanks!


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

I f you are a canadian citizen and you have been working away does it matter?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If the customs forms are anything like the US forms, there should be a space to indicate your country of residence - in which case you just indicate where you live - as well as your nationality (i.e. Canadian).

The customs people at the airport usually miss that and will ask you "how long were you away on this trip?" to which you reply simply "I live in [name of country here]" and then they try and recover by asking you something else - usually how long you're planning on staying in Canada or something to that effect.

Shouldn't pose any problems.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

Sean2008 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm a Canadian citizen planning to go back to Canada for a short visit after working abroad for almost three years. What should I write on the customs form that they give us on the plane? Any tips on what to say/not to say to the customs officer in the airport? Thanks!


As a Canadian citizen, you can't be refused entry into Canada. Hopefully you have proof of Canadian citizenship - preferably a valid Canadian passport. Tell them: _"I'm a Canadian citizen returning to Canada for a short visit after working abroad for almost three years." _


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

Here's a thought ... try telling the truth!


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm just concerned about tax-related questions on my income in Dubai as I haven't visited Canada since I moved to the UAE. Of course I'm going to tell the truth but I don't want to volunteer too much info. 



JMalefyt said:


> Here's a thought ... try telling the truth!


----------



## jennifer_sita (Jul 22, 2010)

We've been in similar positions before as we've lived in the UK for the last 6 years. When we went home the first time, it was to visit family. We filled out our customs/immigration forms as Canadians, but when we went through and told them we lived in the UK (and would be returning to the UK after the visit), they marked us as visitors. This is how we've entered on every subsequent entry.

About taxes...this is only a very general answer and I am not a tax expert by any means. Whether you will be expected to pay taxes on the money you've earned abroad depends on if you'd be considered resident in Canada for tax purposes. This means that you have "significant residential ties" to Canada (i.e., bank accounts, credit cards, savings, a home, etc.). If you are considered resident for tax purposes, you will need to file your taxes and claim your worldwide income. If you've severed your ties with Canada for tax purposes, I believe you don't need file taxes until you return to Canada and re-establish your residency and/or meet the criteria where you will be considered resident for tax purposes (i.e., the length of your visit). The Revenue Canada website has information on non-residents and taxes http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/tx/nnrsdnts/ndvdls/nnrs-eng.html

We've never had any problem with people at customs and immigration in terms of us holding Canadian passports and entering the country as visitors. So, yes, tell the truth!


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

I'm a Canadian citizen who has lived in the US for over 12 years. I always identify myself as a Canadian citizen when visiting Canada. I've been asked various questions about where I live and what my status is in the US (over the years the answer to this has ranged from H1B, to permanent resident and now finally US citizen). I've NEVER been asked questions about taxes.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I can't vouch for Canadian policies, but in most countries, the tax people are NOT allowed to share information with other departments within the government unless asked to under some form of court or administrative order.

There shouldn't be any tax consequences to going back to Canada for a visit. Just tell them that you live overseas and answer whatever questions they ask - truthfully, but succinctly. Don't offer any information they don't ask for. Same as border control for entering any country.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

